# Farecla Magnificent 7 Winner - G3 Paste Wax Review and follow-up



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

When I was in hospital due to an infection in my chin, I entered the Farecla Magnificent Seven competition, and won a pot of Paste Wax.

I did a quick clean, and applied the paste wax, and I would like to share the review I sent to Farecla in return for the sample. I have also done a follow up, which I will post up now as well.

The original Review (it's really hard name dropping a certain product all the time, was a new experience to write up and produce.

What is it?
Farecla G3 Formula Professional SuperGloss Paste Wax.

What does it bring to the table?
'G3 Products from Farecla are the No. 1 choice for bodyshops around the world. G3 SuperGloss Paste Wax ishighly refined to create the perfect blend to ensure even application and high gloss protection for up to 6 months'

Packaging
The wax is presented in a very nice retail box, carrying the same branding as the rest of the G3 range, which looks very professional. The wax sits on its own little shelf, with the applicator underneath it. The box is made of nice thick plastic.
The wax comes in a 200g quantity.























































The applicator the wax comes with feels nice and chunky, with a large textured application area for the wax. It fits into my (fairly large) hand easily, and is the right size for the pot




























The box has a small space for the product blurb as well



















The wax itself is very yellow in colour, and has a chemical smell, with a hint of beeswax. I would say it is more of a hard wax than a paste wax. It feels very slick in-between my fingers though, although the packaging says to limit skin contact.










Usage Directions
Apply G3 SuperGloss Paste Wax with the supplied Applicator Waffle Pad. Apply the wax to your paintwork in an overlapping circular motion with an even pressure. Allow to haze up and buff with a microfiber cloth to obtain a super gloss finish.

Precautions
Keep out of reach of children
Repeated exposure may cause skin dryness or cracking.

Testing
My partners Meriva will be used for this test. Last cleaned in early March, what finish I applied then is long gone. A few before pictures:























































The vehicle was prepared in the following way:

Rinse
Pre-wash with tar and glue remover
Rinse
Wheels and Tyres cleaned
Snow Foam
Door shuts, trim lines and tightwork cleaned with APC and various brushes
Rinsed
2 Bucket Wash
Rinsed
Dried
Polished 
Glazed

The vehicle was now ready for the waxing.










One light twist of the applicator on the wax is all it takes to load it up. Due to the shape of it, it feels ergonomic to hold, and gives a very good, even application. I found I was twisting it as well as applying the wax in a circular motion, and this achieved great coverage





































Coverage wise, it took a twist of the applicator to do roughly a quarter of a panel, although once the applicator primed itself up, I was reloading less frequently.

Afters:




























































A week later, with the car thick with pollen, and feeling like sandpaper, I did another sheeting test.






And now, to the present, today to be exact. Mother in law was at the flat with baby and partner, so I had a whole day to play with.

I started with a wax update...






Then got down to business



















There had been an altercation with another car between the above and now (ruddy missus), so will have to take care of that today as well.














































and this side (my fault in Asda car-park).



















Foamed & Tightwork














































Washed, rinsed and dried. Started with the drivers side damage










removed with SRP



















hit with PO203s once, on a green spot pad










twice










lot better










Refined










Wet sanding is needed for these marks, hidden from normal distance though



















This side looked a lot un-happier





































How was the G3 Paste Wax holding up after a foam, and wash with MaxiiSuds 2






Decided I could skip polishing, the finish was good enough, no need for a clay either. Dug out the EGP, not used it for a while.





































Cleaned the exterior glass










I then applied a nice layer of wax, with the intention to apply more. However, I had it all applied, had just started to buff the roof off, and it poured! I waited until the rain let off, which took a while and dried/buffed the wax off.































































































































Once I had dried and buffed off the wax, I didn't have enoug htime to apply a second layer, so dry-buffed the paintwork, and left it at that, one not-very-well-removed layer of G3 Paste Wax. It started raining again later, and it looks like this:
































































That will do for now, but I want to layer this wax up, but the weather always seems to put a stop to it!

Thanks for reading

Sam


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Some awesome beading. Congratulations on winning my man and putting it to good use some lovely reflection shots.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice beading from wax, :thumb:.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great review there mate, beading shots look ace too!


----------



## Farécla Trade (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Sam
What an incredibly detailed review! Your videos also show off Supergloss Paste Wax to full effect. These are some of the best beading photos we've ever seen, superb pictures :thumb:

You've clearly put in a tremendous amount of effort, thanks very much :wave:


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

deni2 said:


> Nice beading from wax, :thumb:.


Not bad for 1 layer which was buffed off by running an MF over it to dry the water off, then quickly buffing behind before more rain settled! Certainly seen worse from layered, dry buffed products


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great beading


----------



## SJW_OCD (Dec 30, 2009)

Great review. Been looking at trying this wax myself


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

nice work pal - wwell done. VX looks lovely now


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent review from yourself here, you have covered all angles plus great pictures and future updates as well; including videos as well, best G3 Paste wax review on here by miles, Outstanding work from yourself :thumb:

Very in depth and well illustrated.


----------

